# fooled again dag nabbit !



## phinds (Aug 1, 2015)

I recently bought some carob from @barry richardson and he put in some very nice "packing material" including a couple of sample sized pieces of desert ironwood. I took one look at the feathering on this piece and did a quick look at the end grain and decided conclusively that it was Hawaiian pheasant wood.

Barry wondered what the hell I was talking about when I asked him if he had any more of the pheasantwood 

The looks ARE pretty similar. Here's the piece with the feathering and the end grain of both it and a piece of pheasantwood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 1, 2015)

I would think the smell would be considerably different... But Seems like I've seen you post that you don't smell very well? 

That end grain does look very similar.


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 1, 2015)

Never heard the term feathering used for DIW before, but now that you mention it, I can see it.


----------



## phinds (Aug 1, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I would think the smell would be considerably different... But Seems like I've seen you post that you don't smell very well?


Can't smell at all.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 1, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Seems like I've seen you post that you don't smell very well?



It's sad but true. Sources say he smells worse than a troll and that the City of Cortland has tried to even get the court to ban him from the city limits.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 1, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Never heard the term feathering used for DIW before, but now that you mention it, I can see it.



Looks like a piece of DIW root u sent me as well ?


----------



## phinds (Aug 1, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Never heard the term feathering used for DIW before, but now that you mention it, I can see it.


Actually, I tend to use the term a lot (but only where appropriate) but I see it almost not at all in the literature. I first encountered it with cathedral cut elm where the ulmiform pore arrangement makes for very clear feathering (but it's quite uniform in elm compared to phesantwood or your DIW where the grain lines are more irregular)


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 9, 2015)

Paul could roll in cow droppings and still smell and look better than many in Cortland. He's up on collage hill, and we know what flows downhill......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 13, 2015)

Mr. Peet said:


> He's up on collage hill, and we know what flows downhill......



I would imagine pictures flow downhill from collage hill.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

